# SV NY Strip



## Spatchbob (Jun 22, 2020)

I tried posting this last night from my phone but it kept giving me errors. Hopefully it works from pc.

2" thick NY Strips seasoned with s&p, butter, rosemary & thyme from the garden.







131*°*  for 2 hours






Sear the meat. In hindsight, I see why people suggest a bigger torch, searing in a cast iron would have been faster than with bernzomatic torch. Of course, that makes a bigger mess and isn't as fun. So yeah, I guess I need a flamethrower now.






Served over mushroom risotto with sweet potatoes. Washed it down with a brandy old fashioned sour because that's what we drink in Wisconsin.


----------



## xray (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks awesome Spatch and nice sear even though it took a bit! I use a weed burner when I sear mine, much quicker and less mess.


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 22, 2020)

Tasty lookin meal!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 22, 2020)

Beautiful looking stake!Nicely done.  BTW, this is almost exactly my way to cook NY steaks - 2" thick, 131F for 3 hours, some butter, rozmarine goes on stake before vac packing it (I add salt right after SV is finished) and before searing...  Benzomatic torch works for me so far... Sometimes I use cast iron pan - works also.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 22, 2020)

Two thumbs up on that meal.  Nice job!

Dave


----------



## kruizer (Jun 22, 2020)

And you didn't invite me. Looks really good.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 24, 2020)

SB, Your steaks looks delicious!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 27, 2020)

that looks SOO good!  nice work!


----------

